# Can't install Windows SDK 7.1



## ChevyOwner (Apr 19, 2013)

I have removed the original content from this post to try and clear up the fact that this thread is no longer needed.

Here is why.
I had a project I was going to work on getting working on running in windows, but but due to many reasons I have decided to use Linux instead.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2013)

Is it maybe a Silverlight or net frameworks issue? Have you got net frameworks 4 and all updated?


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 22, 2013)

Does it need silverlight? I don't have silverlight installed because I do not use anything that needs it.
I have dot net 4.5 installed

and no windows is not up to date, because I hate automatic windows update as they always reboot my computer at the worst times. I am updating windows now though


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2013)

Straight from there page here.


> System requirements
> 
> Supported operating systems: Windows 7, Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition (32-bit x86), Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard x64 Edition , Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows XP Service Pack 3
> 
> ...



Plus, I would update your machine, before trying to install anything from Microsoft. This would be the first they will tell you.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 22, 2013)

I give up on this project for many reasons, the main one being it is no longer worth it. I am putting the project i need this installed for at the very bottom of my priory list.



Mindweaver said:


> Straight from there page here.
> 
> 
> Plus, I would update your machine, before trying to install anything from Microsoft. This would be the first they will tell you.



and before you post anything else please take the time to READ ALL i have posted, and look at the error log in the OP. If i were to you your logic with the System requirements it won't work because my OS is not on that list...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2013)

What does Samples\Setup\HTML\ConfigDetails.htm say?

```
11:42:43 AM Friday, April 19, 2013:[SDKSetup:Error] Config_Products_Install:
Installation of Product Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7 (failed):
[b]Please refer to Samples\Setup\HTML\ConfigDetails.htm document for further information.[/b]

Stack:
  at SDKSetup.Product.ConfigureRelatedSfx()
  at SDKSetup.Product.ConfigureNewProduct(ManualResetEv ent CancelEvent)
```


```
11:42:47 AM Friday, April 19, 2013: [SDKSetup:Error] Config_Products_Install:
[b]Windows SDK Setup (failed):[/b]
Installation of the "Microsoft Windows SDK for Windows 7" product has reported the following error:
[b]Please refer to Samples\Setup\HTML\ConfigDetails.htm document for further information.[/b]

Stack:
  at SDKSetup.Product.ConfigureNewProduct(ManualResetEv ent CancelEvent)
  at SDKSetup.Product.SetupProduct(TaskMode taskMode, ManualResetEvent CancelEvent)
  at SDKSetup.ProductCollection.SetupProducts(TaskMode taskMode, DownloadManager downloadManager, ManualResetEvent cancelEvent)
  at SDKSetup.ConfigProducts.DoCurrentTask(TaskMode Task)
69726561646974
```



ChevyOwner said:


> and no windows is not up to date, because I hate automatic windows update as they always reboot my computer at the worst times. I am updating windows now though


You can change that in Windows Update settings.  I have it set to download but notify to install.


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 22, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, I tried to download and install it too.
It also gave me an error. Also, I run the same OS Win7 x64 ultimate.
I'm currently downloading the .iso's, and will give that a try.
If it works, I'll let you know.

EDIT: It did not work. Strange, huh?
Oh well, let's try it on a non x64 based machine then??
I'll get back when I know more.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 22, 2013)

ChevyOwner said:


> I give up on this project for many reasons, the main one being it is no longer worth it
> 
> 
> 
> and before you post anything else please take the time to READ ALL i have posted, and look at the error log in the OP. If i were to you your logic with the System requirements it won't work because my OS is not on that list...



I did read what you posted, and it's not my logic it's the requirements from Microsoft for there product. You're complaining about not being able to install it and I'm simply stating that Microsoft would tell you to update your system first and foremost. Notice or I guess you didn't notice, but I was being sarcastic about what Microsoft would tell you to do. I guess I should have told you to be sure to restart as well.  Wow, touchy people are touchy..


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2013)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2717426

took me 30 seconds of Google to find


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 22, 2013)

Hmm....lets see what did i say about searching.....hmm......o yeah


ChevyOwner said:


> knowing my luck I am searching for the wrong things.





W1zzard said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2717426
> 
> took me 30 seconds of Google to find



and that expects me to uninstall my antivirus as that needs a newer version then windows sdk needs. and i won't remove or break that.



FordGT90Concept said:


> What does Samples\Setup\HTML\ConfigDetails.htm say?


and where might that be located? Seeing as when the install fails it removes all changes made by the installer...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 22, 2013)

I think W1zzard was on the correct path (it was in your log):

```
11:42:18 AM Friday, April 19, 2013: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.1\Setup\SFX\vcredist_x64.exe installation failed with return code 5100
```

The solution, as per that page, is simple:


			
				Microsoft said:
			
		

> To resolve this issue, you must uninstall all versions of the Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable before installing the Windows 7 SDK.


All versions = Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 *x86* Redistributable *AND* Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 *x64* Redistributable


----------



## ChevyOwner (Apr 26, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think W1zzard was on the correct path (it was in your log):
> 
> ```
> 11:42:18 AM Friday, April 19, 2013: C:\Program Files\Microsoft SDKs\Windows\v7.1\Setup\SFX\vcredist_x64.exe installation failed with return code 5100
> ...


If you can't read what I post do not reply, as I said in my post right above yours is ...



ChevyOwner said:


> W1zzard said:
> 
> 
> > http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2717426
> ...



I may be wrong on it needing a newer version but i am not going to break my antivirus for this.


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 27, 2013)

ChevyOwner said:


> If you can't read what I post do not reply, as I said in my post right above yours is ...



Quit being so snippy to the other members... they are trying to help.
With that attitude, you may not get the answer that may solve your dilemma.



ChevyOwner said:


> I may be wrong on it needing a newer version but i am not going to break my antivirus for this.



If you wish to install the SDK, you may have to take the chance on breaking some apps that rely on it... that is usually fixable.

First off, make a backup of your system so you can have a safe return point!

You can try to disable the apps while you remove and re-install everything.
Or, install a windows test bed on another machine or dual boot.
You may be able to use MSconfig to disable your apps that start and re-enable them after you finish your installation and updates of the SDK and required files.

READ quote from the MS web page:


> After uninstalling the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable products, you may install the Windows 7 SDK.  After installing the Windows 7 SDK, you may then reinstall the newer version of the Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable products, in order to restore the Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable products to their original state.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 27, 2013)

ChevyOwner said:


> If you can't read what I post do not reply



You do not have the right to tell anyone here at TPU to not reply to any post, including yours! If you insist on keeping your attitude I'll close this thread. This is your first, and last warning.


----------

